# long term project...



## zephyrblau (Aug 27, 2017)

saddle was done about 3 years ago. chrome was done about 18 months ago. decided powder coating was acceptable once they proved the satin was to my liking. 
now... if I could just get the frame, shock-eze fork, fenders, tank, rack, chain guard & tombstone head light that I gave to the painter THREE AND A HALF YEARS AGO I'd be all set.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2017)

Damn, is there any chance of getting your bike back from the painter, or is he dead?


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe time to touch base with him?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Unfortunately it seems nearly all of my projects are long term--but I AM the painter! Hope you get it back soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 28, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Damn, is there any chance of getting your bike back from the painter, or is he dead?



the first part of your question ?... I'm starting to have my doubts. 
as to part 2... very much alive according to the photos I saw from a recent SoCal swap meet.


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 28, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Maybe time to touch base with him?




yeah... about every 6 months or so... at which point I get another ration of BS.


----------



## zephyrblau (Aug 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately it seems nearly all of my projects are long term--but I AM the painter! Hope you get it back soon. V/r Shawn




thanks for the kind words Shawn... that makes 2 of us.


----------

